# Dresden kiddy school..



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

are there short hours sessions per week for my little girl ( 4 yrs old ) to attend to learn and pass her time.. at least for the duration of my station in dresden she can be kept occupied...my boy will be put into the DIS .. but the hours at DIS for preschool are too long for comfort for my girl...

any recommendations?


----------

